
“Here's my private key, try stealing my Ether!” – blockd's marketing stunt - cottenio
https://blog.cotten.io/heres-my-private-key-try-stealing-my-ether-he-dared-reddit-19ef4526721c
======
g2graman
In not an expert, but the analoguy that came to mind seemed worth sharing.

It sounds like a gas fee can be reframed as a "bribe" in this case, for your
security, and if the attacker paid a higher "bribe", well...

And since the gas fee apparently goes to the remote miners, it sounds like you
are otherwise bribing the network for your own security, hoping to not have
your bribe beaten? Maybe the attacker can't know what your gas fee was, but
the article outlined a possible DoS attack in which, in a span of 15 seconds,
they could (incrementally?) surpass your gas fee without knowing what it is.

Am I seeing this wrong? Something about this approach doesn't sit well with
me.

